# (dev) periferico usb (abierto)

## ps2

Buenas!

Tras un tiempo sin internet y con mi gentoo rota, decidí reinstalar. Y ha tocado esta versión 2005.0. Hice la instalación desde el mismo livecd 2005.0 de gentoo. Lo curioso es que durante la configuración del kernel noté que ponia "no seleccionar devfs", y eso eso algo que, si no recuerdo mal, siempre se ha activado. He conectado mi adaptador USB de mandos PSone/PS2 y ni root ni mi usuario corriente tiene acceso. Esta mal la guia? deberia recompilar con devfs?

----------

## pcmaster

Asegúrate de que tienes instalado el paquete udev.

----------

## ps2

pues sí, esta instalado..

----------

## Stolz

Udev es ahora el gestor de dispostitivos predetermindao de Gentoo, no deberias de elegir devfs.

Lo que ocurre es que tiene muchos fallos y muchas veces no crea los dispositivos a pesar de haber cargado el modulo (no se si es culpa de udev o de hotplug). La solucion es crearlos a mano con mknod.

Por ejemplo, algunos de los que he notado que no se me crean son:

/dev/ppp

/dev/rfcomm*

/dev/rtc 

/dev/parport*

/dev/parport/*

/dev/dsp, /dev/mixer and /dev/sound/* cuando uso OSS

Cada version de udev corrige algun fallo pero añade dos o tres mas, asi es que toca aguantarse. La versin que mejor me ha ido ha sido la 056, las otras me he tendio que pelaear bastante.

Saludozzz

----------

## pcmaster

¿La 056? la última estable es la 045 (es la que uso yo). para estas cosas prefiero la última estable.

hace muchas versiones que no ponen ninguna de estable, debe ser por algo... mira:

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=udev

----------

## Stolz

Gracias a esa version puedo usar el puerto paralelo y alsa sin tener que cargar los modulos a mano o crear los dispositivos a mano. Soy cabezon y me he emperrado en usar un sistema udev puro, de ahi los problemas que he tenido (nada importante, todos solucionables a base de crear los dispositivos a mano). Para mi desde luego que es estable, la llevo usando desde que salió y no me ha dado casi problemas en comparacion con las demás. Recuarda que las versiones ~arch solo indican que no ha habido tiempo de demostrar que sean estables, no que no sean estables.

Saludozzzz

----------

## pcmaster

¿decías que la versión 056 es muy estable? ¡Pues eso parece!

Hoy mimso la han puesto como estable en el portage, ya tiene el +, mira:

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?udev-056

Es la primera versión que pasan a estable después que la 045, última estable hasta ahora.

----------

## Stolz

Yo generalmente para cosas que me dan problemas y pienso que es un bug (no culpa mia) no me fio de como lo tengan marcado en portage. Prefiero arriesgarme a instalarla y que se me arregen los fallos a tener que esperar a otra version estable.

Si tengo problemas con una version (como era este el caso) o si veo en el "changelog" que alguna version me aporta algo nuevo que me parece util, me la instalo aunque en portage no esté marcada como estable. Por ejemplo, llevo usando KDE 3.4 desde que salió  para amd64 y, salvo por un error que parece que les ha dado por ignorar , lo demas me funciona de vicio. Paso de esperar a que la marquen estable para empezar a disfrutarla. Tambien llevo disfrutando de un programa GPS varios meses en AMD64 y hasta hace unos escasos dis no se han molestado en marcarlo como ~amd64 (antes estaba como -, es decir, ni siquiera se podia instalar).

Para cosas que van me van bien, logicamente si que me quedo tranquilo con al version oficialmente marcada como estable.

Saludozzzzzzz

PD: si alguien está con KDE3.4 y le pasa lo mismo con Kate, que añada su comentario en el enlace de arriba. Cuanto mas seamos, mas importancia le darán al fallo. Por el IRC se que a mucha gente le pasa, solo que nadie se ha puesto a subir el bug, y la cosa se ha quedado estancada.

----------

